# Chen Style application



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

Taiji - Chen Style application (Wang Zhanjun)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSC6Q4pZMYE&mode=related&search=


----------



## bakxierboxer (May 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taiji - Chen Style application (Wang Zhanjun)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSC6Q4pZMYE&mode=related&search=




The applications demonstrated were nowhere near as impressive as the openings  created that he made no attempt to use.

Pete


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZldU9ETBcw&mode=related&search=

There are similar apps in Yang


----------



## Nobody (May 18, 2007)

It has been a while seen i went to a tournament to test my push hand in Chen but when i did they did not allow elbowing or full on throws in that tournament.  So, when did you last try any of that in a tournament? The thing with dominating the torso threw the elbow is pretty common so it can be used, do know for a fact there can not be any wrist or hand locks.

Say tournaments cause it is a good place in push hands to test your ability against someone you have never meet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

Nobody said:


> It has been a while seen i went to a tournament to test my push hand in Chen but when i did they did not allow elbowing or full on throws in that tournament. So, when did you last try any of that in a tournament? The thing with dominating the torso threw the elbow is pretty common so it can be used, do know for a fact there can not be any wrist or hand locks.
> 
> Say tournaments cause it is a good place in push hands to test your ability against someone you have never meet.


 
I do not go to tournaments for the many reasons, one which you already mentioned, they do not allow you to do certain things and in general I tend to feel that the judges and or refs are fairly clueless as to what push hands is and does. 

I tend not to be concerned if an application is or is not allowed in a tournament.


----------



## Nobody (May 18, 2007)

I often do the same thing at tournament not pay much to there rules. The only fun push hands any more for me is moveing push hands.  You would hnever be allow to do much more than defend if you only used there rules.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2007)

My first sifu was training me for them many years ago but after we trained for a bit it just did not feel right to me and was just far removed from what I understood push hands to be, so I never did go to one.

Nothing against those that enjoy the tournaments, they are just not for me


----------



## Nobody (May 18, 2007)

The thing is it is hard to find people in those that are often good or if they are good it usually means they are going there totest there skill against someone hopfully that is good.  

One time i went to Texas an was in a tournament there was only about maybe 8 people in the push hand an in Yang there was like 3 people(Chen Wo Midwest Tournament).  So, it is just hard to find peole that are into push hands as a whole even when you go to like another school in Taiji often people will not do pushhands at all.


----------



## charyuop (May 19, 2007)

I loved the first video of Chen style. The student tho (the guy in white) needs to learn how to fall. Every time he goes down he places first his hand...one of these days he will break his wrist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 11, 2008)

Chen Yu
http://www.56.com/u68/v_MjYzODcxMjE.html
http://www.56.com/u52/v_MjUwMzMxMzc.html
http://www.56.com/u34/v_MjE3OTc2MjM.html


----------

